# Botched Brazilian butt lift death: Mother and daughter arrested, police fear more victims



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 23, 2021)

Two woman were arrested last month after a botched Brazilian butt lift conducted inside a private Encino home led to the death of an aspiring social media star, police said.






Karissa Rajpa was undergoing her third such procedure last September, when she died from acute respiratory failure from dangerous silicone injections, the Los Angeles Police Department told KTLA Monday.


The LAPD provided an undated photo of Karissa Rajpa.






Detectives say the two women arrested in the case, Libby Adame and her daughter Alicia Gomez, have been able to commit these alleged crimes off the grid for years due to social media.


“They pass themselves off like they have skill or expertise to do surgeries on the human body and that is not the case,” said Deputy Chief Alan Hamilton of the LAPD.


After the mother-daughter duo injected Rajpa, she had complications. They called 911, then left her to die, Hamilton said.


“They took people’s cash and we know in a couple of incidents, it resulted in murder,” Hamilton said.


Adame and Gomez have both been charged over the operation.


There could be dozens, if not hundreds, of more victims at the hands of the same two women, according to detectives.


        LISTEN: 911 call sheds new light on incident before Gabby Petito disappeared   

“Some of these victims may have not survived these procedures and that’s what we are looking into now,” Hamilton said.


Rajpa moved to California from South Africa hoping to be a star. But instead, detectives said she was preyed on and killed.


“I was completely terrified,” Dr. A.J. Khalil, a board certified surgeon, said. “I mean it’s a nightmare come true. … It’s unsafe, it’s illegal and these people are going to have to deal with the consequences. They killed a patient.”


The surgeon added that, sadly, this happens often.


“It’s done by individuals who aren’t trained, who are injecting either silicone grade stuff from Home Depot or Lowe’s, any kind of compound,” Khalil said.


        No more quarantine for kids? School districts try ‘Test and Stay’ COVID-19 testing model   

And it’s a popular procedure. In fact, Brazilian butt lift‘s have spiked 77% in the U.S. just over the last few years.


The two women run a completely cash-based operation, LAPD said, adding that they found evidence that these procedures were conducted in Las Vegas too, and possibly out of the country, for potentially over a decade.


The LAPD wants to hear from any victims or family members who have lost a loved one from such procedures.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 23, 2021)

This is really getting outta hand.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Sep 23, 2021)

I really can't stand these people. And the folks that go to them, no words. I had a beautiful young black woman, aspiring actress, at my hospital who had one of these botched butt jobs. Infection set in, and she had to have her arm amputated!


----------



## Theresamonet (Sep 23, 2021)

People are STILL getting these illegal backroom butt injections? Why?! BBL’s are dirt cheap now.

And why do the people who get caught administering these injections, always look how these two look?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 23, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> People are STILL getting these illegal backroom butt injections? Why?! BBL’s are dirt cheap now.
> 
> And why do the people who get caught administering these injections, always look how these two look?


Are they? I assumed they were still up there since so many people are still leaving the country to get them.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 23, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> People are STILL getting these illegal backroom butt injections? Why?! BBL’s are dirt cheap now.
> 
> And why do the people who get caught administering these injections, always look how these two look?


BBL's still run thousands of dollars whereas them fix a flat shots might be a few hunned or less.  Even if these people giving injections are using real silicone it's stolen refuse leftover from procedures done at a medical facility that is likely contaminated.

I always wondered how people would let some random person inject them with lord knows what and the pandemic has shown me the light.   People distrust whole doctors and scientists but will run to the pet store to clear Ivermectin off the shelves  because some yahoo off the internet with "common sense" says it's a cure.  It's not that big a leap between that and going along with the back alley butt shots.


----------



## Theresamonet (Sep 24, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Are they? I assumed they were still up there since so many people are still leaving the country to get them.



There are places in Miami doing them for under $3K, and offering financing and payment plans. I’m assuming it’s even cheaper outside the country. I don’t know how safe they are, but I’d take my chances in DR over getting fix-a-flat injections.


----------



## PatDM'T (Sep 24, 2021)

HappyAtLast said:


> I really can't stand these people. And the folks that go to them, no words. *I had a beautiful young black woman, aspiring actress, at my hospital who had one of these botched butt jobs. Infection set in, and she had to have her arm amputated!*



The bold reminds
me of this story


----------



## Kanky (Sep 24, 2021)

HappyAtLast said:


> I really can't stand these people. And the folks that go to them, no words. I had a beautiful young black woman, aspiring actress, at my hospital who had one of these botched butt jobs. Infection set in, and she had to have her arm amputated!


Why did they have to amputate her arm and not her butt?


----------



## HappyAtLast (Sep 24, 2021)

Kanky said:


> Why did they have to amputate her arm and not her butt?


She had butt muscle removed too, but the infection spread and necrosis set in the arm. That poor lady somebody posted about after my post had to have all 4 limbs amputated after a botched butt job. It's really horrific.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 24, 2021)

I am sorry but at this point I really feel like we should all know better, the moment I have to go into someone's home to perform a procedure that should be done in a sterile environment should be an indication.


----------



## chocolat79 (Sep 24, 2021)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I am sorry but at this point I really feel like we should all know better, the moment I have to go into someone's home to perform a procedure that should be done in a sterile environment should be an indication.


Unfortunately people always looking to cut corners.


----------



## dancinstallion (Sep 24, 2021)

Dang people are still injecting silicone


Theresamonet said:


> There are places in Miami doing them for under $3K, and offering financing and payment plans. I’m assuming it’s even cheaper outside the country. I don’t know how safe they are, but I’d take my chances in DR over getting fix-a-flat injections.



They were giving BBLs away for free in DR but you had to pay for the lipo which the cheapest cost around 1500.


----------



## Theresamonet (Sep 24, 2021)

dancinstallion said:


> Dang people are still injecting silicone
> 
> 
> They were giving BBLs away for free in DR but you had to pay for the lipo which the cheapest cost around 1500.



Oh, wow.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 24, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> People distrust whole doctors and scientists but will run to the pet store to clear Ivermectin off the shelves because some yahoo off the internet with "common sense" says it's a cure. It's not that big a leap between that and going along with the back alley butt shots.


You ain’t said nothing but a word.


----------

